# Any feedback on Kennel Deck?



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

We are thinking of replacing our wood platforms with Kennel Deck. Has anyone had any experience with it? Is it as great as they make it sound? We are mostly concerned about it being chew resistant and easy to keep clean.

lesa c


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I've had it for many years. No problems.


----------



## slammer (Oct 11, 2009)

I used kennel deck for years and never had a problem during use. After a few years though there will be a build up of waste that comes from rinsing it clean or when dogs step in it and it gets in the joints. Regular cleaning with Odo Ban kept the smell down. When we moved I tried to pick it up and move it with us and it was a mess under there. I did have them placed on concrete patio blocks which probably didn't help with natual breakdown of the waste.

I later switched to Scott Kennels and liked them way better. Dogs are now on a slab which is great but hard to clean in the winter.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

The only thing you might watch are the plastic clips that hold the panels together. Puppies or chewers can work them loose and swallow them.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I bought Kennel deck to use at my pro's for one dog. We even cut a piece to put in his hole on the trailer. The extra circulation made him dry quicker.

We didn't use the clips. You just fit them in like a puzzle, and tehy hold each other in place. Pick them up and hose underneath 1x a week, and you won't get any mess build up. 

One small piece of chewing. But, it didn't wreck the integrity of the deck.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks! That helps alot.

lesa c


----------

